

Using Erlang in real-world projects? - abahgat

I'm playing with Erlang right now and I really enjoy it, but being it so different than usual imperative and OOP that are now widely accepted anywhere I fear it may be difficult to adopt it in some context (even when it's the perfect tool for the context).
I'd like to hear your opinion about that.<p>Are you using Erlang for any significant project at work?
What kind of system are you building?
Was it difficult to persuade your boss/company to allow you to use that?
Did you have any difficulty because of the choice you made (e.g. staffing skilled people, needing more time to build the skills your team needs)?
======
ColinWright

        I'm playing with Erlang right
        now and I really it, ...
    

This sentence no verb.

Well, obviously it does, but I thought it was funny. You might want to edit
your first sentence while you have time.

And I don't, and haven't used Erlang, although I'd like to and am trying to
create the opportunity.

~~~
abahgat
Thank you for pointing it out!

I started working on Dinosaur Island
(<http://www.facebook.com/careers/puzzles.php?puzzle_id=19>) just to build
that opportunity, actually. It is kind of a "toy" example, though, so I was
interested in hearing from people working on "real" applications.

------
cmullaparthi
Just saw this. We use Erlang extensively within T-Mobile UK - have been doing
so for the past 11 years. A lot of our core network systems are built using
this and it is rock solid. Can't recommend it enough!

------
error
I like Erlang... by the way Elixir 0.3 has been released.

What I don't like is that the erlang community criticizes Node.js it's like
they feel threatened.

